# Tell me what you think about suits!



## HallowQueen (Jul 2, 2017)

what makes a perfect suit?
cute and toony or realistic and badass?
foam or resin bases?
personally i love all suits! with high respect for skill in any style, origanality and a warm, soft spot in my heart for the hard work of newbie makers! i love seeing unrefined potential being bravely worked on!

the two styles i value most from myself are exact opposites on the suit spectrum:
horror/ monsters










and cutie patooties





so i wanna know what you like too! what is your favorite to make or see made? 
what have you never seen but want to see?
what have you seen too much that you would rather not see again?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the "Uncanny Valley" realistic look. Whether it be anthro or not, I appreciate the skill involved to gain that "It looks just too damned realistic" appearance.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jul 2, 2017)

I am pretty open to the style, but I like to see detail and quality in the work.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Jul 9, 2017)

I personally like realistic suits, they're so interesting to look at! Another thing I like is those skin tight suits with four way stretch fur. Like this:




(I'd love to make one like that, but apparently the fur is awful expensive)

Though I admire anyone who can invest the time, money, and effort to make a suit in general.


----------



## Artruya (Jul 10, 2017)

I tend to be drawn to toony suits rather than really realistic. I saw this guy, Lightning Gryphon, in a youtube video recently and he is currently.. well , my fursuit crush i guess 

Oh and mad props to those making horror suits but they too scary for me xP


----------



## Deathless (Jul 12, 2017)

I think all suits are amazing and cool in their own way! The furry fandom is all about creativity and showing your personality and style. 
*Eyes/Facial -* Myself, I am more of a toony fursuit person because it's really cute, and with the realistic, it seems more of a badass and 'action-packed' sort of thing. Also I always thought that Quadsuits are amazing!
*Legs -* With the legs, I really can't decide which I like more because with the plantigrade, it's simple and easy, not too bulky and I've heard that putting on a plantigrade suit is like footy pajamas (sort of). I do like digitigrade (when it's done right, like Tayerr's) and they look pretty awesome too.
*Types -* Myself, I prefer partial suits because they are easy to put on and you don't really have to worry about growing out of anything. 
I do think all suits are really awesome, from the cheap ones on Etsy, to 3000$ full suits, they're all unique and awesome!!


----------

